# Touche home



## darkmac (11 Novembre 2009)

J'ai un mac book pro unibody et je cherche desesperement la touche home (ou insert sur pc)
merci de votre aide, sans cette touche, on est bloqué avec certaine fonctionnalité de maya


----------



## al1zoin (3 Avril 2010)

J'avais le même problème que toi et pense avoir trouvé la solution sur un autre site: pour reproduire les touches «home» et «end» d'un clavier PC sur un Macbook, il te suffit de maintenir la touche fn enfoncée et de sélectionner la flèche de gauche pour faire «home» et la flèche de droite pour faire «end». Sur Maya, ça aide un brin.


----------

